# Who's on the Fountain Pen Network?



## GouletPens (Aug 26, 2009)

I just joined the FPN tonight s/n GouletPens (shocker!). The format seems to be a little different and I was wondering if any of the more experienced FPN/IAP members might have some 'navigation' tips for a FPN newb. Dang, it was hard enough building a rep on here, now I gotta start over at FPN!!


----------



## chriselle (Aug 26, 2009)

I just lurk over there once in while.  Interesting site.  Hey Brian, how about going for a GOOD rep this time..:wink:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a member but I just lurk. It is hard to keep up with all of the forums I belong to so I just concentrate mostly on this one.


----------



## markgum (Aug 26, 2009)

whooo hooo another forum, with more information. have to check it out.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 26, 2009)

Brian,
I posted a few times.  I have the site email notifications on activity.  I know Chris (apple320) or Appleman on the FPN posts quite often.  Its a bit different, but there is a bunch of interesting things on it.


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 26, 2009)

What's the overall tone like on FPN? Does it tend to be more pen users or pen makers? I know they have a section of the forum for makers there, I recognized Bruce Boone from here. I know I had a bit of friction when I first started out on IAP b/c I didn't know how things operated, I just don't want to go over there and start causing a ruckus.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 26, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> What's the overall tone like on FPN? Does it tend to be more pen users or pen makers? I know they have a section of the forum for makers there, I recognized Bruce Boone from here. I know I had a bit of friction when I first started out on IAP b/c I didn't know how things operated, I just don't want to go over there and start causing a ruckus.



Brian,
Cause a rukus, it may just stir things up and get some activity going.  I have really only checked out the pen making forum, Threre are some familiar names.  Not a whole lot of custom makers, mostly kit makers with some outstanding members mixed in.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a member over at FPN, but not very active.  There seems to be mostly collectors there and not many makers.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 26, 2009)

i am the same as most.. been a member there for a while now, but only post occasionally. I also agree about the members. Mostly collectors with a few makers. Lots of interesting info and some cool pics of vintage pens and new pens too. Mostly manufactured goods tho..


----------



## Dan_F (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm a member. It's a nice site, not much rancor, most are very dedicated fountain pen users. I have learned a LOT about FP's and inks. I haven't been very active in the pen making department, mostly turning bowls these days. You will find that they talk about paper the same way we do about wood, talk about inks the same way we do about finishes. The pen turning forum is a relatively small part of the site, most of the talk is about new factory produced pens and vintage pens, inks, papers and accessories, with dedicated forums for many brands old and new, as well as a repair forum, from which much can be learned about how fountain pens work. Just have fun exploring, and chime in when you feel like it. But beware, I now own 40 bottles of ink, and over 30 vintage pens. 

Dan


----------



## BigShed (Aug 27, 2009)

I am also a member there, but not very active. 

Probably log on once a week just to keep up to date, mainly look at the pen making forum.

Some interesting stuff there on fountain pens, nibs and inks though.


----------



## heinedan (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,

I am a member. I usually visit the web site 1 or 2 times a day, and read new messages. There are some very nice people who will freely give advice on high quality inexpensive pens, and there are collector snobs who think nothing of paying 2-3 thousand for a pen and then flaunting it. I find it mostly informative reading what other people think about a pen before I buy it.

Dan


----------



## Scott (Sep 1, 2009)

I am a member at FPN.  I check in there almost as much as I check in here.  It is a nice bunch of people but they are mostly into collecting and using fountain pens.  I have learned too much about fountain pens there, and am kind of like Dan in that I now have about 30 nice fountain pens and about the same number of inks.  This is how they talk over there:  My favorite pen today is my Stipula Etruria Alter Ego with a factory 0.9mm italic nib, filled with Stipula Verde Muschiato ink (because it's what I'm holding in my hand!).

;-)

Scott.


----------



## bgray (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm very regular there.

It's friendly but.....the mods are very strict....to the point that some people feel that there is too much censorship.  But - no flames...they are extinquished very quickly and people who are repeat offenders are suspended and/or banned quickly.

But I've never had a problem with anyone, regardless.  The penmaking forum is a mix.

If you have a genuine interest in learning more about fountain pens, that's the place.  But the interests are all over - vintage, modern, US, japanese, european etc...it's broad and intimidating at first, but if you lurk long enough, you'll get a feel.


----------

